# Resto help



## geeteeooh (Jan 6, 2011)

Im a new member and hope someone can help. I have a 65 gto Im restoring.I would like to know if my trim plate code is 11d what date code should be on the engine? Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...:seeya:
A date code of 10/20/64 to 11/20/64 would be a good match. 
Have you gotten the PHS documentation for the car yet? It will be helpful in getting correct parts for the car.


----------



## geeteeooh (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes I have. Thanks for the info.


----------

